# Trees...



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Thought I'd start a new category but still with the flora theme. I'm not very knowledgable regarding trees. This is either an apple or cherry tree.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

A cherry tree...


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

A cherry tree, I think...


----------



## lion rock (Jan 23, 2018)

Some tree!
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2018)

Trees, trees and more trees; a mountain coniferous forest...


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 23, 2018)

From a hike in Harriman State Park this past fall.

Shot with 5D Mark IV and EF 24mm f/2.8 IS.






on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## cpsico (Jan 24, 2018)

Angel oak, South Carolina


----------



## cpsico (Jan 24, 2018)

trees this fall


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2018)

I really like the second picture cpsico.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 24, 2018)

Aspens, Mono County, CA.



Fall Colors Virginia Lakes Road 0668 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 24, 2018)

Fall Aspens Mono County, CA
Conway Summit



Fall Aspens © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2018)

Beautiful. Well done, KeithBreazeal!
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Fall Aspens Mono County, CA
> Conway Summit
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2018)

+1 Beautiful picture, Keith. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice shots, Keith! I especially like the upward aspens picture. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2018)

8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 24, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Beautiful. Well done, KeithBreazeal!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 24, 2018)

dpc said:


> Nice shots, Keith! I especially like the upward aspens picture. 8)



Thanks dpc


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 24, 2018)

Click said:


> +1 Beautiful picture, Keith. 8)



Thank you Click


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2018)

A couple from me, one from quite a while back...

_"Up the Beech"_



EOS 7D, EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM @ 17mm, 1/30 s, f/8, ISO 500

And a fun composite I put together from two images of the same sunrise scene (one at 70mm, one at ~200mm) last winter.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2018)

Climb the first pix. Cute on the second!
Nice.
-r



neuroanatomist said:


> A couple from me, one from quite a while back...
> 
> _"Up the Beech"_
> EOS 7D, EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM @ 17mm, 1/30 s, f/8, ISO 500
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice shots, neuro.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2018)

Very nice shots, neuro. The second one is really cool. 8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 8, 2018)

Fallen tree...
(tried to make it a bit spooky by composition & post-processing)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 8, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Fallen tree...
> (tried to make it a bit spooky by composition & post-processing)
> 
> Wiebe.



8) I felt I had to add something as dpc's source seems to have run dry


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 9, 2018)

Stunning shot Keith.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 9, 2018)

The silver maples in the creek near my place. It floods every spring and you get to go for a paddle through the trees.....


----------



## Woodwideweb (Feb 9, 2018)

Some amazing colours and effects. I always find it a bit difficult to isolate a subject in woodland.

I've attached a couple of recent efforts, one taken with a Sigma 35 f1.4 ti try to isolate the logs acting as a bridge, the second taken on a gloomy day, and darkened a bit more to add atmosphere.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The silver maples in the creek near my place. It floods every spring and you get to go for a paddle through the trees.....



Nice reflection.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2018)

Woodwideweb said:


> Some amazing colours and effects. I always find it a bit difficult to isolate a subject in woodland.
> 
> I've attached a couple of recent efforts, one taken with a Sigma 35 f1.4 ti try to isolate the logs acting as a bridge, the second taken on a gloomy day, and darkened a bit more to add atmosphere.



Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 9, 2018)

This is very nice.
-r



Don Haines said:


> The silver maples in the creek near my place. It floods every spring and you get to go for a paddle through the trees.....


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 12, 2018)

Woodwideweb said:


> Some amazing colours and effects. I always find it a bit difficult to isolate a subject in woodland.
> 
> I've attached a couple of recent efforts, one taken with a Sigma 35 f1.4 ti try to isolate the logs acting as a bridge, the second taken on a gloomy day, and darkened a bit more to add atmosphere.



Very nice Wodwideweb! 
The second one, especially viewed on a large format screen, indeed conveys quite a gloomy feeling...

Wiebe.


----------



## Mooney (Feb 14, 2018)

Dead trees at sunset a few days ago. 



4N5A0644 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2018)

Mooney said:


> Dead trees at sunset a few days ago.



Beautiful sky. Nicely done, Mooney.


----------



## martti (Feb 17, 2018)

The greenest green, Route Forestiere de Tevelave, Réunion.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2018)

martti said:


> The greenest green, Route Forestiere de Tevelave, Réunion.



Nice picture, martti.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 17, 2018)

tree.
-r


----------



## Vern (Feb 17, 2018)

great thread 
1DX, ISO 640, f3.5, 1/250, 300 2.8 II


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2018)

@ Lion rock and Vern,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you Click.
-r



Click said:


> @ Lion rock and Vern,
> Very nice shots, guys.


----------

